# C'est sa tournée, à cet homme!



## simenon

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis tombée sur cette expression dans le roman de Simenon, _Les volets verts. _En général, je connais son sens, mais dans ce contexte j'ai peur que quelche chose ne m'échappe.  On parle d'un acteur très connu et riche qui a un fils illégitime, pauvre, qui, poussé par sa mère, lui demande souvent de l'argent. La femme de son fils vient de mourir. L'acteur, qui se sent coupable car le jour d'avant n'a pas voulu aider son fils, envoie son secrétaire à l'hôpital avec un cheque pour lui. Le secrétaire le lui donne et revient. Et voilà le dialogue entre l'acteur et son secrétaire:

- Il l'a acceptée [l'enveloppe]?
- Il l'a prise, oui.
- Il savait de qui elle était ?
- Je le lui ai dit. D'ailleurs, il m'a reconnu.
[...]
- C'est tout?
- Il m'a prié de vous annoncer qu'il n'a pas encore pu fixer la date de l'enterrement, mais qu'il vous la fera savoir.
- Il n'a pas ouvert l'enveloppe devant toi ?
- Il en a eu envie. Il a failli. Mais la vieille dame lui a adressé un signe, en lui désignant la belle-soeur. Au moment où je m'éloignais, il a couru après moi pour me dire qu'il comptait sur moi aussi.
- Pourquoi faire?
- Pour assister aux obsèques.
- Eh bien! tu vois. C'est gentil, ça ! Il'a eu des remords de ne pas t'avoir convié. *C'est sa tournée, à cet homme*!

Il me semble de comprendre que l'acteur est ironique en disant "C'est gentil, ça !". C'est exacte? Mais la phrase en gras reste pour moi  mystérieuse. S'agit-il d'une allusion au fait que cette fois (pour la première fois) ce sera lui, le fils, à payer quelque chose pour les autre? Comme à dire que cette fois c'est son tour de payer? Ou le sens est un autre? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## skop

C'est ironique, assurément. D'après vos explications et l'extrait, je pense que l'acteur dit cela parce que le fils invite aussi le secrétaire, il est prodigue, il invite tout le monde. Il est pauvre, et invite même le secrétaire, mais l'ironie vient surtout du fait qu'il s'agit d'une invitation à un enterrement. Il vient de recevoir de l'argent, alors il peut inviter tout le monde, « c'est sa tournée », comme on dit familièrement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'ironie : il trouve cela vraiment gentil puisqu'il pense que son fils a eu des remords. Quant à la phrase en gras, je ne sais pas trop qu'en dire… Le fils a-t-il montré d'autres signes de gentillesse ? Que dit le texte ?


----------



## nicduf

Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit ironique. Quant à la phrase qui pose question, peut-être s'agit-il d'une tournée de gentillesses si l'on considère que prendre la peine de faire savoir à son père l'heure de l'enterrement est aussi une gentillesse et l'emploi de cette phrase me semble, lui, ironique.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous les trois. En vérité, je trouve difficile croire à une phrase sérieuse, car l'acteur méprise son fils (qui d'ailleurs ne sait peut-être pas qu'il est son fils), il le traite toujours mal. Le fils d'ailleurs le cherche toujours pour lui demander de l'argent (du moins c'est ce qui pense l'acteur dont le narrateur prend presque toujours le point de vue. Il me semblerait très bizarre que l'acteur dise vraiment qu'il a été gentil à inviter l'autre à l'enterrement. Il faut dire que avec son secrétaire aussi, l'acteur est souvent ironique et impoli. Il trouve que les deux jeunes (son fils et son secrétaire) sont trop polis, timides et un peu hypocrites. Qu'ils sont des faibles, des personnes ineptes


----------



## simenon

En revenant sur ce point, je continue à ne pas comprendre le sens de l'expression *C'est sa tournée, à cet homme! *Que ce soit ironique ou pas, est-ce que vous en comprenez le sens? Pourriez-vous dire la même chose avec des mots différents? Cela signifie "c'est son tour de payer"? C'est son tour d'être gentil? Ou bien le "tour" n'a rien à faire?
Merci


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

La seule interprétation acceptable pour moi est celle décrite par Nicduf en #4, le fils a fait preuve de beaucoup de prévenance et de bonnes manières. Mais cela reste fragile.
"c'est sa tournée" dont le sens propre est "_il offre un verre à tout le monde_" accepte un sens figuré en français. Existe-t-il un équivalent italien qui agisse pareillement ?


----------



## plantin

Personnellement, l'interprétation de Skop me paraît la plus convaincante; plutôt qu'ironique, je dirais même qu'il est amer. C'est quand même son fils, et il l'appelle "cet homme"...  Le démonstratif est aussi révélateur que le mot ("Ce" de dépréciation). J'ai un fils adulte, et jamais il ne me viendrait à l'esprit de l'appeler "cet homme" en parlant de lui à quelqu'un, et en particulier un subalterne (c'est un secrétaire); malheureusement on n'a pas le ton sur lequel cela est dit, mais je vois bien une montée du ton sur le -née de tour*née* en plus de homme, celle-ci logique en raison de l'exclamation.
Autre chose: personne n'a parlé des gens présents dans la pièce; or, il faut qu'on soit entouré pour "payer une tournée"; et il y a au moins trois personnes en plus du fils: le secrétaire (j'y reviendrai plus bas), une vieille dame et la belle-sœur (donc la tante du fils), et on note une certaine connivence entre le fils et cette vieille dame:_ "Il en a eu envie [ouvrir l'enveloppe]. Il a failli. Mais la vieille dame lui a adressé un signe, en lui désignant la belle-soeur". _Qui est cette vieille dame, dont il a sûrement été question avant, car elle n'arrive pas dans le dialogue comme un cheveu sur la soupe ? Quel rôle a-t-elle dans le roman ? Ses rapports avec le fils, la belle-sœur ? Le père ? Le fils semble lui obéir, puisqu'il n'ouvre pas cette enveloppe sur un signe d'elle; pourquoi ? Ne peut-elle bénéficier elle aussi des largesses de ce fils, du moins le père le croit-il ?

Le secrétaire va être in-extremis inclus dans la tournée. Ce fait m'interroge sur la position du père dans cet épisode; apparemment les rapports avec son fils étaient très distants; mais qu'en est-il des rapports avec la défunte ? Même s'il est fâché avec son fils, pourquoi n'est-il pas au chevet de la défunte ? Certes, il s'agissait d'une liaison, et l'enfant est illégitime, mais j'ai connu des familles déchirées, or même sans se jeter un regard, ses membres sont là autour de la dépouille d'un des leurs; donc rapports clairement distants aussi car que fait-il chez lui alors que cette femme pour laquelle il a quand même eu des sentiments et qui était la mère de son fils, vient de mourir ? Va-t-il lui aussi assister à son enterrement ? Certes il semble être invité (et encore du bout des lèvres; il lui fera savoir la date de la cérémonie, ce n'est pas: "Viens papa, on a besoin de toi") et l'amertume peut aussi subsister en cas d'exclusion volontaire du cercle, s'il décide de lui-même de ne pas s'y rendre.

Et que dire du _"C'est tout ?"_ N'est-ce pas un ultime espoir du père que le fils, en ces moments dramatiques, aura une réaction ou des mots plus chaleureux à son égard ? Ou même un petit, tout petit, merci ? (Mais il manque un passage que simenon n'a pas jugé utile de préciser, dommage, peut-être le merci s'y trouve-t-il). Au lieu de quoi, la réponse apportée n'est qu'une sèche information dans des termes quasiment administratifs. De quoi être amer, ne trouvez-vous pas, surtout quand on a soi-même des remords, ainsi que l'indique simenon ? Je m'interroge aussi sur l'expression du secrétaire: _"il a couru après moi pour me dire qu'il comptait sur moi *aussi*." _Mais quand le fils a-t-il clairement invité son père ? Qu'il comptait sur lui ? On n'imagine pas que le secrétaire aurait pu passer sous silence ce signe de réconciliation. Ne serait-ce donc pas une interprétation du secrétaire lui-même, qui perçoit l'étrangeté de la situation, la peine du père, et qui transforme cette information sèche en invitation formelle, voire cordiale et affectueuse ? En d'autres termes, ne serait-ce pas un aussi "miséricordieux" ?
Car _"Il a eu des remords ne ne pas t'avoir convié". _Je parlais des remords du père ci-dessus: lui aussi a des remords, et envers son fils ! C'est d’ailleurs pour cela qu'il lui a envoyé cette enveloppe. Et voilà que son fils aurait des remords envers le secrétaire... Et lui alors ? Aux yeux de mon fils, je mérite moins que mon secrétaire ? Amertume, voire autoflagellation, puisque c'est lui qui l'affirme dans une sorte de rumination à voix haute... S'adresse-t-il vraiment à son secrétaire ou à lui-même ?

Il y a aussi le "c'est gentil", qui pourrait induire en erreur, mais il se suffisait à lui-même si le père trouvait cela vraiment gentil, il n'aurait pas terminé sa phrase par "C'est sa tournée à cet homme!".
Enlevez l'expression finale:
_Eh bien! tu vois. C'est gentil, ça ! Il a eu des remords de ne pas t'avoir convié._
L'ambiguïté n'existe plus, le père est sincère_. _Encore que le "ça" me semble atténuer quelque peu la portée de l'adjectif.
Mais elle bien est là, cette "tournée"; pourquoi le père a-t-il jugé nécessaire de terminer par une expression particulièrement désinvolte au regard de la tristesse de la situation ? In cauda venenum._..
_
Il a tenté ce geste (donner de l'argent) comme une perche tendue à son fils, il en espérait une réaction favorable en retour; or, le rapport du secrétaire, malgré l'atténuation que celui-ci essaie selon moi d'y apporter, ne laisse aucune illusion: il a vraiment perdu son fils, ce n'est plus son fils, c'est "cet homme"_, _autour de qui gravitent plusieurs personnes, mais pas lui, qu'il soit exclu ou qu'il s'exclue lui-même_. _Il ne fait plus partie du cercle des intimes, ce cercle, à ses yeux, devient donc, non un groupe lié par l'affection, mais une vulgaire assemblée de bar. Je pense qu'il porte une part  importante de responsabilité dans ce fiasco, car quel père pourrait croire que de l'argent dans une enveloppe transmise par un secrétaire pourrait réparer par miracle une relation rompue ? Peut-être en est-il conscient d'ailleurs et que cette amertume se tourne aussi contre lui-même_ ? _Il aime son fils_,_ c'est certain_, _mais comme pour cet homme riche, l'argent est probablement l'aune de toute chose, c'est par l'argent qu'il conçoit les rapports humains (ces gens vont bénéficier d'une "tournée"), y compris l'amour, car c'est aussi c'est par ce truchement que son amour se manifeste, en fait, il ne sait pas aimer...

En tout cas:



simenon said:


> Pourriez-vous dire la même chose avec des mots différents?


_Ça ne lui coûte rien d'être généreux avec mon argent, à cet homme !_


----------



## simenon

Merci bien SergueiL e Plantin.
Pour répondre à Plantin j'essaie de donner quelques renseignements de plus. Cadot est le fils de Maugin (la preuve est qu'il lui ressemble), mais Maugin ne l'a pas reconnu, il dit qu'il n'en est pas certain, et personne à part lui et la mère de Cadot le sait. Le même Cadot ne le sait pas ou il fait semblant de ne pas le savoir (Maugin n'est pas certain que sa mère le lui ait dit). Officiellement Maugin est un ami de sa mère qui au nom de leur vieille amitié s'est offert de l'aider quelques fois.
La vieille femme est justement la mère de Cadot.
Les rapports entre Maugin est la défunte étaient presque inexistants. Maugin l'a vue une fois, je crois, et puis il en a entendu parler, parce que Cadot lui a plusieurs fois demandé de l'argent pour le mariage, pour la maison où ils vivent, pour les enfants (il en ont beaucoup) et parce qu'elle était malade. Maugin n'ira pas à l'enterrement.
Cadot n'a jamais montré des signes de rage vers son "père". Il est toujours humble et bien élévé (trop bien élévé, selon Maugin), même parce que, comme je disais, il ne sait pas ou il fait semblant de ne pas savoir qu'il est son fils et donc, formellement, il demande son aide sans trop en avoir le "droit". Il ne peut pas se montrer chaleureux pour la même raison, car il ne peut pas révéler qu'il sait (s'il le sait) qu'il est son fils. Maugin le méprit, même s'il est vrai qu'il se sent coupable.
En revenant à la phrase en question, je vour remercie tous les deux. Il me semble que vos réponses me confirment qu'elle fait allusion à l'argent (mais je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris la réponse de SergueiL). Donc je pense que je peux la rendre avec une phrase qui signifie, à peu près, _pour une fois que c'est lui qui paie [à boire à tout le monde]_ (avec le sous-entendu, remarqué par plantin, qu'il paie avec l'argent de Maugin).
Et pour répondre à SergueiL, oui, en italien il y a des expressions pareilles qui acceptent un sens figuré et elles font justement allusion à l'argent (on dit quelque chose comme: c'est moi qui paie pour tous; ou bien: c'est moi qui offre). Ou vous entendiez en autre sens figuré? Je ne comprends pas l'hypothèse de Nicduf à laquelle vous faites allusion (_tournée de gentillesses_). Cela signifierait qu'il est son tour d'être gentil avec tout le monde? Mais Cadot est toujours "gentil", voilà pourquoi je trouverais plus compréhensible une allusion à l'argent, à la générosité (au sens de l'argent), car lui, Cadot, d'habitude (du moins avec Maugin) ne fait que demander gentiment de l'argent.
Merci encore


----------



## SergueiL

Personnellement ma réponse allait dans le sens de celle de Nicduf et ne faisait pas allusion à l'argent mais à la sollicitude du fils.  L'argent (le chèque qu'il vient de recevoir) est peut-être à l'origine de la répartie du vieil acteur mais je ne comprends pas le rapport entre cet argent et l'invitation aux obsèques de sa femme.


----------



## plantin

SergueiL said:


> je ne comprends pas le rapport entre cet argent et l'invitation aux obsèques de sa femme.


Il ne donne pas cet argent pour se faire inviter en retour, précisément, aux obsèques de cette femme, il "n'achète" pas son invitation; comme je l'ai proposé, cet argent est plus généralement le moyen (maladroit) pour lui de montrer, à l'occasion de ce deuil, la sollicitude d'un père envers son fils. Mais le rapport du secrétaire n'est guère encourageant sur ce plan, aucun signe positif n'est fourni par ce fils (entre autres peut-être, une invitation en termes amicaux si ce n'est filiaux) et il en conçoit dépit et amertume.


----------



## nicduf

Je ne crois toujours pas que "sa tournée" ait ici un rapport avec l'argent.
Quand on dit "c'est ma tournée" on invite à boire les personnes présentes, ici le fils invite son père (il lui fera connaître la date des obsèques) et ,sur sa lancée,  il invite aussi le secrétaire à venir à l'enterrement de son épouse, on a l'impression que si n'importe qui d'autre se présentait, il l'inviterait également, c'est sa tournée d'invitations. Propos ironiques dans la bouche de Maugin qui d'ailleurs marque sa distance un rien condescendante avec son fils par l'emploi de "cet homme".


----------



## simenon

Ah, maintenant je comprends votre (de nicduf e SergueiL) avis. Je pensais à l'argent, parce que je pensais que quand on invite à boire les personnes présentes, cela signifie que l'on paie pour eux. Par contre si l'allusion à l'argent n'est pas évident, il vaut mieux chercher quelque chose de plus vague. Par exemple dire tout simplement quelque chose comme "il veut inviter tout le monde"?

Pour Plantin, bien évidemment il ne donne pas cet argent pour se faire inviter en retour (il lui est égal d'être invité ou pas et il n'ira pas à l'enterrement), mais je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ce que vous dites après, il ne donne pas cet argent pour demontrer à Cadot, à l'occasion de ce deuil, la sollicitude d'un père envers son fils, il le donne parce qu'il sait qu'il doit le faire, qu'il est presque obligé à le faire. Cadot lui demande tout le temps de l'argent: des fois il lui en donne, des fois non; mais cette fois, après la mort de sa femme, Maugin ne peut pas lui dire non. En plus il se sent coupable, car la nuit que Viviane (la femme de Cadot) est morte, Cadot était allé lui demander de l'argent et Maugin non seulement ne le lui avait pas donné, mais l'avait amené boire du vin dans un bistrot pour le planter ensuite dans la rue en prenant un taxi. Pendant ce temps-là, Viviane mourait (seule).


----------



## plantin

simenon, je n'ai interprété comme je l'ai fait qu'en fonction des éléments que vous avez donnés à un moment M, et comme ces éléments arrivent au compte-gouttes, bien sûr, l'interprétation peut évoluer...
En particulier, ceci me paraît important: je mets en taille 5, je mets en rouge, je mets en gras, et je souligne  (dommage qu'on aie pas l'option "clignotant" et l'option "sirène" aussi ) en vous reprochant (gentiment) de ne le mentionner que maintenant !



simenon said:


> Maugin non seulement ne le lui avait pas donné, mais *l'avait amené boire du vin dans un bistrot* pour le planter ensuite dans la rue en prenant un taxi. Pendant ce temps-là, Viviane mourait (seule).


Franchement, ça ne vous a pas fait "tilt" quand vous l'avez lu ?


----------



## SergueiL

Je reste fidèle à l'interprétation de Nicduf : le fils invite son père, invite le secrétaire de son fils, invite tout le monde à l'enterrement de sa femme, c'est sa tournée d'invitations, c'est ainsi que le père traduit (méchamment) l'attitude de son fils.


----------



## simenon

Oui, Plantin, vous avez raison et je m'excuse. Mais ce n'est pas simple de synthétiser un roman entier en quelques lignes. Au début de la discussion, je ne savait pas qu'il fallait donner tant de renseignements, je pensais que c'était une expression que je ne connaissais pas et que pour un lecteur francophone elle aurait été compréhensible sans besoin de trop de contexte... Puis, quand j'ai vu qu'il y avait beaucoup d'interprétations, je n'ai pas pensé à citer le particulier du soir de la mort de Viviane. Le difficile est que la narration dans le roman est chronologiquement désordonnée et alors on n'a pas la scène toute ensemble. Il y a aussi beaucoup d'autres détails sur le rapport entre Maugin et Cadot dans le texte (Maugin est cruel avec son fils, il le méprit, il le traite d'idiot et d'emmerdeur), mais on ne peut pas les citer tous et ce n'est pas trop simple de sélectionner le plus utiles.
En tout cas je m'excuse et je sais bien que les interprétations fausses ne sont pas à imputer à leurs auteurs mais principalement au manque d'informations, aux éléments que je n'ai pas donnés.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Il me semble  comprendre que l'acteur est ironique en disant "C'est gentil, ça !". C'est exact?


Je suis d'accord avec toi, quand on connaît le roman (je l'ai lu), vue la personnalité de Maugin et les rapports qu'il entretient avec son fils, ça ne peut être qu'ironique.

J'irais même plus loin: je pense que _"Il a eu des remords de ne pas t'avoir convié. *C'est sa tournée, à cet homme*!" _sont des remarques ironiques (et amères) aussi.
Inviter des gens (dont le secrétaire) à l'enterrement ne signifie pas forcément que Cadot à l'intention de payer une tournée après celui-ci.
Justement, pour moi, les invitations à l'enterrement *sont *"la tournée" dont parle Maugin avec mépris (connaissant son fils, il ne le voit pas payer à boire à tout le monde après l'enterrement), cette "tournée" ne lui coûtera rien, c'est pour ça qu'il peut si 'généreusement' lancer des invitations.


----------



## plantin

simenon said:


> je ne savait pas qu'il fallait donner tant de renseignements


Oui, je comprends, et la modération ne vous aurait pas laissé faire. C'est un miracle d'ailleurs qu'on soit encore là à disserter. 


simenon said:


> ce n'est pas trop simple de sélectionner le plus utiles.


Alors, j'en sélectionne un pour vous qui peut avoir son importance, qui vous a peut-être échappé car il se situe très loin avant, tout au début du roman, lorsqu'il évoque son enfance avec son médecin (oui, je viens de lire le roman pour en avoir le cœur net ):
Il a 14 ans, son père, comme lui maintenant, est un ivrogne, il meurt un soir dans la taverne du village voisin; les villageois veulent le ramener chez lui, car ils ont peur de devoir payer l'enterrement si le cadavre reste chez eux. En chemin, ils croisent le jeune Maugin que sa mère a envoyé à la recherche de son père. Il leur demande si son père est mort.


			
				 Les villageois" said:
			
		

> Pour nous, il n'est pas mort tant qu'on a pas franchi la limite. Il trépassera dans son village, garçon, pas dans le nôtre. *On n'a pas l'habitude, chez nous, de payer les funérailles à des gueux étrangers.*


Et Maugin continue: "Seulement, quand ils ont voulu le débarquer chez nous, ceux du pays se sont fâchés: - Ramenez-le où il est mort." Et il explique que c'est la nuit où il a quitté la maison, et qu'il ne sait pas ce que le cadavre de son père est devenu. Et il ajoute qu'il n'avait pour sa part que cinq sous en poche.

Bon... Je ne sais pas ce qu'un psychologue en penserait, mais chez le Maugin vieux et plein aux as, cet épisode (traumatisme ?) vécue par le Maugin jeune et fauché doit encore être sacrément présent. 45 ans plus tard, il est quand même capable de citer les paroles exactes de ces villageois. Ne peut-on penser que donner une enveloppe à son fils, juste après lui aussi l'avoir abandonné dans ce bar où il lui avait payé une tournée pendant que sa femme (la femme de Cadot, au fait, pas de Maugin, il y avait une confusion) agonisait, et avoir ainsi provoqué un autre abandon, en empêchant Cadot d'assister sa femme dans ses derniers instants, ne peut-on penser donc qu'il y a compensation ? Cette femme qui était d'autant plus pour lui une "gueuse étrangère" que son fils lui-même en était un, et que de toute façon, il déteste tout le monde. En tout cas, les faits entrent étrangement en résonance dans la comparaison de ces deux épisodes. Et à la toute fin du roman, lorsqu'à l'article de la mort à son tour, il fait son examen de conscience, on comprend que le drame de Maugin, c'est que sa vie a été une fuite permanente, dont celle de ses quatorze ans a été la première: fuite devant les femmes qu'il collectionne, fuite devant son fils qu'il ne reconnaît pas, fuite devant ses admirateurs qu'ils ne supporte pas, etc...

PS: je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais à la fin du roman, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de penser que Maugin, c'était Depardieu. Physiquement, c'est certain, et moralement, certains traits de Depardieu (pas tous, bien sûr, et pour ce que je connais de Depardieu) apparaissent dans le récit. Bien sûr, le roman est bien antérieur à l'acteur, mais la coïncidence est troublante.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup JClaude et Plantin. Donc, JClaude, vous etes à peu près d'accord avec Servueil. C'est une tournée d'invitations.
Et pour répondre à plantin (en le remerciant de son intéressante analyse que je partage entièrement), non, je n'avais pas pensé à Depardieu (pour les raisons chronologiques que vous aussi citez) mais il est vrai que, quand on y pense, il y a beaucoup d'analogies.

p.s. Vous l'avez lu tout aujourd'hui? J'en suis très contente. Je profiterais certainement de vous et de votre lecture, comme de celle de JClaude d'ailleurs


----------

